#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Переводы названий лекарств.

## Вадим Асадулин

Для идентификации препарата прошу транслитерировать на пиньинь:

Есть надпись и на тибетском Nu’o ti khang spyin shub ནུའོ་ཏི་ཁང་སྤྱིན་ཤུབ།
Мне этот препарат не знаком.

Вот ещё.



> Помогите прочитать название лекарства на Уме, в которой не силен:
> 
> grag khyun dgu pa? གྲག་ཁྱུན་དགུ་པ།
> Можно и пиньинь изобразить, если кто знает.

----------

